# No Barricades!



## grydth (Dec 12, 2008)

In olde European times, when threatened by outside invader or local tyrant, the famous call to arms would be heard," Aux Barricades!"

The call for the masses to fight, however, only works when there are _citizens_ who can and will fight. Sheeple, by contrast, merely baaah and turn to the sports page.

Consider the case of Syracuse China, a maker of superb dishes known the world over since the 1800's. The business was acquired by Libbey. The despicable Libby has chosen the Christmas season to announce it will close the factory within a few months, throwing hundreds of American workers into the street. Oh, and Libbey cheekily announced it will keep using the name "Syracuse China"..... they'll just put it on stuff made overseas which they will import into America and peddle.

How often have we seen the shameless closing of American factory after factory, untold American workers made jobless, and the names continuing to be traded upon for profit? Done by allegedly American corporations and executives. Ask yourself: would your father's and mother's generation have stood for it?

Why do we keep seeing this? Because the Libbey Corporations of the world can get away with it, are allowed to make a profit off it. Because _*we *_are too lazy, spineless, spoiled, stupid, selfish and ignorant to make a stand on anything. We will sit like cattle chewing our cuds while yet another outrage is perpetrated. 

Odd thing is, we don't even have to grab a musket or tear up cobble stones or face an enemy army. What if we could be bothered to spend a few moments to write our local, state and federal representatives and demand: No government contracts for Libbey Corporation. No tax breaks, favors or bailouts for those who ship American jobs to foreign places. 

As a matter of *Consumer Fraud prevention*, ask Governor Paterson and President elect Obama to force Libbey to honestly label the trash it will peddle here. They should be forced to either discontinue using "Syracuse China" or to label it as NOT SYRACUSE CHINA, NOT MADE BY AMERICAN WORKERS. Reconsider, on a national level, trade agreements that allow predatory corporations and predatory nations to steal our jobs.

What happened to the days when unions would picket Libbey? What became of the days when all sorts of groups and families would boycott any and all Libbey products? Why aren't the monsters who do this shunned on the street?

Will anyone else...... aw, never mind. Not these days. Hey look, my shows are on, gotta go.......

:hb:


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 12, 2008)

I do agree.  

The same thing has happened over here in Britain, where our manufacturing and industrial base has been crucified by the simple legal fiction that a Corporation can act as a Person.

This has allowed jobs to be exported to where labour is cheap because a Person can do what they like with their money but generally has some form of conscience and moral integrity hereas a legal fiction does not.


----------

